# pathos vs TruetoCheese



## JackPK (May 4, 2015)

[size=+2]*pathos vs TruetoCheese*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena






Zhorken said:


> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...






*pathos's active squad*

 *Zoom* the genderless Magneton <Magnet Pull> @ Eviolite (6 EXP, 4 happiness)
 *Karpad* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Lucky Egg (0 EXP, 0 happiness)
 *Shriek* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone (0 EXP, 0 happiness)
 *Starbuck* the female Marshtomp <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg (4 EXP, 3 happiness)
 *Boomer* the female Meditite <Pure Power> @ Lucky Egg (0 EXP, 0 happiness)
 *Apollo* the male Marill <Huge Power> @ Muscle Band (3 EXP, 4 happiness)
 *Trigger* the male Nidorino <Poison Point> @ Moon Stone (2 EXP, 2 happiness)
 *Tinkle* the female Wartortle <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg (2 EXP, 1 happiness)
 *Zohar* the female Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg (0 EXP, 0 happiness)
 *Pentimento* the male Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg (0 EXP, 0 happiness)


*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Gutterspout* the male Gligar <Hyper Cutter> @ Razor Fang (0 EXP, 0 happiness)
 *Madeline* the female Skorupi <Battle Armor> @ Lucky Egg (3 EXP, 3 happiness)
 *Coulomb* the male Pikachu <Static> @ Light Ball (4 EXP, 4 happiness)
 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg (0 EXP, 0 happiness)
 *Littlefoot* the male Amaura <Refrigerate> @ Never-Melt Ice (3 EXP, 3 happiness)
 *Faraday* the genderless Magnemite <Magnet Pull> @ Lucky Egg (0 EXP, 0 happiness)
 *Frog* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> (3 EXP, 2 happiness)
 *Cutman* the male Pawniard <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg (0 EXP, 0 happiness)
 *Jerome* the male Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Sachet (3 EXP, 2 happiness)
 *Aries "The Ram" Ram* the female Cottonee <Prankster> @ Sun Stone (0 EXP, 0 happiness)

(I added EXP to the autogenerated code so I don't have to go all the way back to the db to check for it, and happiness just because the EXP looked lonely.)

The RNG says...

TruetoCheese sends out first
Pathos sends out and commands
TruetoCheese commands last


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 4, 2015)

Alrighty, Maddy, you've been waiting a while for your evolution. Let's make it happen.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 4, 2015)

Technically, Jack, you should ask both battlers if they'd like to use a rental team, but I figure TTC would've said by now if he did, and I don't, so let's just move on. I'll go with Trigger, so we can both get an evo.

Unfortunately our speeds are tied, Trigger, so we can't predict anything based on that... Let's go on the offense. We'll go with *Skull Bash*, *Body Slam*, and *Skull Bash*, in that order, swapping in *Shock Wave* if there are clones, and *Hone Claws* if he's protecting/otherwise unhittable. 

*Skull Bash / Shock Wave / Hone Claws ~ Body Slam / Shock Wave / Hone Claws ~ Skull Bash / Shock Wave / Hone Claws*


----------



## JackPK (May 4, 2015)

Ah, oops! TTC, just to confirm, do you want to stick with Madeline or start the send-outs over and pick a rental team?


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 4, 2015)

Alrighty, we're just going to keep it nice and simple for the opening round. Start off with a *Thief*, we'd quite like that Moon Stone of his, it'd go well with your beady little eyes. Yeah, let's say that instead of trying to come up with a better reason...

We'll follow it up with a *Confuse Ray*! And finish with a *Dig*, and stay down if possible. I'm pretty sure we can dig it in this arena, since everything appears to be allowed.

Of course, that string of commands is different depending on how Jack refs our speeds. If the tie is settled by who's commanding first going first each action, then...we'll actually probably do the same thing, heh. Though if we're slower for the round because of that, and Trigger's managed to hit himself in confusion on the last action, we'll do an *Acupressure *because that sounds fun! Use Acupressure if the arena won't let you get your claws in and diggy with it, too.

*Thief ~ Confuse Ray ~ Dig and stay / Acupressure*

Poison types rule!

EDIT: Yeah I don't want a rental team :P


----------



## JackPK (May 5, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs TruetoCheese: Round One[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



The midmorning sun casts a glare of light on the metallic stands as a small crowd packs into the ASB Central Stadium’s seating, each onlooker weighing the desire for a good view with the odds of being hurt by MASSIVE DESTRUCTION if they sit too close. As the impatient chatter begins to rise, the heavy steel doors on either side of the arena clank open to reveal the battlers. Swablu-mounted cameras sweep across the arena on either side to zoom in on pathos in one corner and TruetoCheese in the other, their faces lighting up on the stadium’s massive LED display screens before fading into team listings for the fans’ benefit.

Last but not least, the referee comes out — an old face familiar to some but new to others. He and the Trainers meet in the center of the field for a friendly handshake and a confirmation of the rules. With that set, the Trainers head to the sides of the field and let out their Pokemon!

Pathos’ Pokeball erupts in a light that dissolves into a heavyset purple lupine beast, its spikes gleaming with poison and a glimmering Moon Stone set into its collar. On the other side of the field, TruetoCheese reveals he’s chosen an angular, light blue scorpion, its pincers clicking as the Lucky Egg dangling from its necklace clacks against its heavy armor.

The LED screen lights up a rundown of the battlers’ key attributes and an estimation of their health and energy levels.

*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Unchanged.
*Condition:* Ready to get started!
*Commands:* Skull Bash / Shock Wave / Hone Claws ~ Body Slam / Shock Wave / Hone Claws ~ Skull Bash / Shock Wave / Hone Claws

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Unchanged.
*Condition:* Feeling good.
*Commands:* Thief ~ Confuse Ray ~ Dig and stay / Acupressure

The referee waves his flag, and the battle begins!

Quick as a flash, the Nidorino screeches out a grumbling cry and lowers his head into an attacking stance, his horn pointed straight out in front of him. He gets going, first in a trot, then a run, then a full-out sprint toward his foe. At the same time, on the other side of the field, the Skorupi takes off in a scuttle of feet, encloaking her claws in a shadowy energy that absorbs all the light that tries to bounce off it. At the center of the field, Trigger hits his mark with a heavy blow, knocking the wind out of her. He starts to growl with satisfaction, but cuts himself off — where’s his Moon Stone? It was right here a second ago. He looks over, and somehow, in the midst of his attack, the Skorupi must have stolen it, because there it is on her necklace, her own Lucky Egg tossed aside on the ground like trash.

Trigger isn’t going to take that sitting down, that’s for certain. He starts running at Madeline again, but this time instead of angling his horn at her, he veers to the side at the last minute and bulldozes her with his shoulder, knocking her to the ground. As she gets back to her many feet, Madeline starts blinking her eyes, slowly at first, then faster and faster, first in unison but then in unsynchronized winking. What’s she doing? Trigger tries to get a better look, but the more he stares, the less sense they seem to make. Now there are four eyes — no, that’s not right. Of course it’s not right, there are eight right there — no, sixteen — now they’re all around. Trigger sinks in a daze, the afterimages still behind his eyelids as he wracks his brain to figure out what’s real.

What was he supposed to do now? Oh yeah, another Skull Bash. Trigger takes a deep breath, picks the brightest pair of eyes he can see, and makes another high-speed strike, his horn lowered into a position for maximum injury. The attack strikes true, but by the time Trigger’s turned around to confirm the results of his hit, Madeline is gone with just a hole in the ground left where he hit the solid mass that he _definitely_ remembers hitting. Where did she go? And if those eyes could stop hovering over him, that would be pretty nice...

*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*██████████* 95% Health
*████████* 73% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Strongly confused (40% failure chance).
*Condition:* Perplexed by the hovering eyes.
*Commands used:* Skull Bash ~ Body Slam ~ Skull Bash

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*███████* 68% Health
*██████████* 92% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Unchanged.
*Condition:* In pain, but hoping her eye trick will keep her safe.
*Commands used:* Thief ~ Confuse Ray ~ Dig and stay



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal or lower to the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ Skull Bash has 100% accuracy(and Trigger’s accuracy modifier is currently unchanged*), so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Skull Bash’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Trigger failed to crit with a roll of 43. (Madeline has Battle Armor, so Trigger can’t crit anyway, even though I forgot about this until I’d already rolled for all the crit chances. Doesn’t matter since none of them rolled as crits anyway. I’m including the rolls for completeness’ sake.*)
*These notes apply passim, but I’m not going to spend the time typing them up for every one.
~ Trigger's defense is boosted by +1 for the duration of the move, including Thief's hit.

Madeline used Thief.
~ Thief has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Thief’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 47.
~ Thief is a contact move and has a 30% chance of triggering Poison Point. Madeline avoided being poisoned with a roll of 80.

Action Two
Trigger used Body Slam.
~ Body Slam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Body Slam has a 30% chance of paralyzing the target. This effect failed with a roll of 49.
~ Body Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Trigger failed to crit with a roll of 23.

Madeline used Confuse Ray.
~ Confuse Ray has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll. Trigger was severely confused!

Action Three
Trigger has a 50% chance of confusion failure. He succeeded with a roll of 79.
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ Skull Bash has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Skull Bash’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Trigger failed to crit with a roll of 13.

Madeline used Dig.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 39.
~ Dig is a contact move and has a 30% chance of triggering Poison Point. Madeline avoided being poisoned with a roll of 80.
~ Dig is not directed to attack offensively.

At the end of Action 3, Trigger’s confusion softened from severe to strong. His failure chance is now 40%.





Spoiler: Calculations



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Action One
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ *Base power 13%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus (2/4 rounded down = 0) × 1 for the standard type modification = *Madeline takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 8%* + 3 for using in one move = *Trigger expends 11% energy.*

Madeline used Thief.
~ *Base power 6%* + no bonus because not STAB - 1 for Trigger's Def boost from Skull Bash + 0 EXP bonus (3/4 rounded down =0) × 1 for the standard type modification = *Trigger takes 5% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* = *Madeline expends 3% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 95% health, 89% energy
 88% health, 98% energy

Action Two
Trigger used Body Slam.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Madeline takes 8% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Trigger expends 5% energy.*

Madeline used Confuse Ray.
~ Confuse Ray does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Madeline expends 4% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 95% health, 84% energy
 80% health, 95% energy

Action Three
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ *Base power 13%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Madeline takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 8%* + 3 for using in one move = *Trigger expends 11% energy.*

Madeline used Dig.
~ Dig is not directed to attack offensively.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Madeline expends 4% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 95% health, 73% energy
 68% health, 92% energy



*Arena*
There is a hole leading down into a shallow underground tunnel peeking out of the otherwise pristine Astroturf just off the center of the arena. The rest of the arena has seen no MASSIVE DESTRUCTION as yet.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Trigger (65) = Madeline (65). In speed ties, I have the Pokemon act in command order, so this round Trigger acted first and next round Madeline will have the speed advantage.
*2.* Madeline was ordered to steal the Moon Stone because “we’d quite like it” and not just so Trigger can’t have it, so she assumed she was meant to throw away her own Lucky Egg to make room for it since she can hold only one item at a time.
*3.* The D&E Guide gives severe (50%) as the starting intensity for most status conditions, and I’ve seen other people reduce by 10% per action, but I don’t know what their flavor descriptions of the intensities are, so I made up my own. Severe (50%) softens to strong (40%), moderate (30%), mild (20%) and very mild (10%) before going away entirely. If there's an official standard for the flavors, please let me know and I'll revise.
*4.* Since Madeline was already expending extra energy to use Dig in one action, I ruled she’s not able to stay down in her hole after the attack. If she had used two actions, she would have been able to expend a little extra energy to get back down after the attack. Since she was just digging, Madeline was able to stay in the hole just fine.
*5.* To create my HUDs, I’ve been cannibalizing pieces of lots of other people’s for a week or so now. In my notes I made special mention of Music Dragon’s and Knuddeluff’s, but I drew from a lot of people I’ve forgotten about, too.
*6.* I use Random.org’s “True RNG” at the top-right of its homepage.
*7.* I did this really quickly since I was super excited to start reffing, but I’m obviously out of practice typing since my hands hurt now. I’ll try to keep ‘em coming quick, but you probably shouldn’t expect anything quite this fast again except on a fluke. In particular, I'm actually going to be on a small vacation tomorrow and the next day, so I'll probably write up a reffing on the plane but the one after that will have to wait until Thursday.
*Next round,* TruetoCheese commands first, followed by pathos.



Spoiler: Original reffing



*[size=+2]pathos vs TruetoCheese: Round One[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



The midmorning sun casts a glare of light on the metallic stands as a small crowd packs into the ASB Central Stadium’s seating, each onlooker weighing the desire for a good view with the odds of being hurt by MASSIVE DESTRUCTION if they sit too close. As the impatient chatter begins to rise, the heavy steel doors on either side of the arena clank open to reveal the battlers. Swablu-mounted cameras sweep across the arena on either side to zoom in on pathos in one corner and TruetoCheese in the other, their faces lighting up on the stadium’s massive LED display screens before fading into team listings for the fans’ benefit.

Last but not least, the referee comes out — an old face familiar to some but new to others. He and the Trainers meet in the center of the field for a friendly handshake and a confirmation of the rules. With that set, the Trainers head to the sides of the field and let out their Pokemon!

Pathos’ Pokeball erupts in a light that dissolves into a heavyset purple lupine beast, its spikes gleaming with poison and a glimmering Moon Stone set into its collar. On the other side of the field, TruetoCheese reveals he’s chosen an angular, light blue scorpion, its pincers clicking as the Lucky Egg dangling from its necklace clacks against its heavy armor.

The LED screen lights up a rundown of the battlers’ key attributes and an estimation of their health and energy levels.

*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Unchanged.
*Condition:* Ready to get started!
*Commands:* Skull Bash / Shock Wave / Hone Claws ~ Body Slam / Shock Wave / Hone Claws ~ Skull Bash / Shock Wave / Hone Claws

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Unchanged.
*Condition:* Feeling good.
*Commands:* Thief ~ Confuse Ray ~ Dig and stay / Acupressure

The referee waves his flag, and the battle begins!

Quick as a flash, the Nidorino screeches out a grumbling cry and lowers his head into an attacking stance, his horn pointed straight out in front of him. He gets going, first in a trot, then a run, then a full-out sprint toward his foe. At the same time, on the other side of the field, the Skorupi takes off in a scuttle of feet, encloaking her claws in a shadowy energy that absorbs all the light that tries to bounce off it. At the center of the field, Trigger hits his mark with a heavy blow, knocking the wind out of her. He starts to growl with satisfaction, but cuts himself off — where’s his Moon Stone? It was right here a second ago. He looks over, and somehow, in the midst of his attack, the Skorupi must have stolen it, because there it is on her necklace, her own Lucky Egg tossed aside on the ground like trash.

Trigger isn’t going to take that sitting down, that’s for certain. He starts running at Madeline again, but this time instead of angling his horn at her, he veers to the side at the last minute and bulldozes her with his shoulder, knocking her to the ground. As she gets back to her many feet, Madeline starts blinking her eyes, slowly at first, then faster and faster, first in unison but then in unsynchronized winking. What’s she doing? Trigger tries to get a better look, but the more he stares, the less sense they seem to make. Now there are four eyes — no, that’s not right. Of course it’s not right, there are eight right there — no, sixteen — now they’re all around. Trigger sinks in a daze, the afterimages still behind his eyelids as he wracks his brain to figure out what’s real.

What was he supposed to do now? Oh yeah, another Skull Bash. Trigger takes a deep breath, picks the brightest pair of eyes he can see, and makes another high-speed strike, his horn lowered into a position for maximum injury. The attack strikes true, but by the time Trigger’s turned around to confirm the results of his hit, Madeline is gone with just a hole in the ground left where he hit the solid mass that he _definitely_ remembers hitting. He has only a moment to ponder this before he feels a shooting pain in his stomach as the Skorupi’s digging claws erupt out of the ground and knock him over onto his side. Yeah, that doesn’t feel so good; he can see why the Skorupi didn’t like being knocked down by his Body Slam… And if those eyes could stop hovering over him, that would be pretty nice...

*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*█████████* 82% Health
*████████* 73% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Strongly confused (40% failure chance).
*Condition:* Perplexed by the hovering eyes.
*Commands used:* Skull Bash ~ Body Slam ~ Skull Bash

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*███████* 68% Health
*█████████* 89% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Unchanged.
*Condition:* In pain, but hoping her eye trick will keep her safe.
*Commands used:* Thief ~ Confuse Ray ~ Dig

[hide=Rolls:]Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal or lower to the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ Skull Bash has 100% accuracy(and Trigger’s accuracy modifier is currently unchanged*), so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Skull Bash’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Trigger failed to crit with a roll of 43. (Madeline has Battle Armor, so Trigger can’t crit anyway, even though I forgot about this until I’d already rolled for all the crit chances. Doesn’t matter since none of them rolled as crits anyway. I’m including the rolls for completeness’ sake.*)
*These notes apply passim, but I’m not going to spend the time typing them up for every one.

Madeline used Thief.
~ Thief has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Thief’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 47.
~ Thief is a contact move and has a 30% chance of triggering Poison Point. Madeline avoided being poisoned with a roll of 80.

Action Two
Trigger used Body Slam.
~ Body Slam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Body Slam has a 30% chance of paralyzing the target. This effect failed with a roll of 49.
~ Body Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Trigger failed to crit with a roll of 23.

Madeline used Confuse Ray.
~ Confuse Ray has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll. Trigger was severely confused!

Action Three
Trigger has a 50% chance of confusion failure. He succeeded with a roll of 79.
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ Skull Bash has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Skull Bash’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Trigger failed to crit with a roll of 13.

Madeline used Dig.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 39.
~ Dig is a contact move and has a 30% chance of triggering Poison Point. Madeline avoided being poisoned with a roll of 80.

At the end of Action 3, Trigger’s confusion softened from severe to strong. His failure chance is now 40%.





Spoiler: Calculations



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Action One
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ *Base power 13%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus (2/4 rounded down = 0) × 1 for the standard type modification = *Madeline takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 8%* + 3 for using in one move = *Trigger expends 11% energy.*

Madeline used Thief.
~ *Base power 6%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus (3/4 rounded down =0) × 1 for the standard type modification = *Trigger takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* = *Madeline expends 3% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 94% health, 89% energy
 88% health, 98% energy

Action Two
Trigger used Body Slam.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Madeline takes 8% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Trigger expends 5% energy.*

Madeline used Confuse Ray.
~ Confuse Ray does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Madeline expends 4% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 94% health, 84% energy
 80% health, 95% energy

Action Three
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ *Base power 13%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Madeline takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 8%* + 3 for using in one move = *Trigger expends 11% energy.*

Madeline used Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 (Ground is SE on Poison) = *Trigger takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 3 for using in one move = *Madeline expends 7% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 82% health, 73% energy
 68% health, 89% energy[/hide]

*Arena*
There are two holes, connected by a shallow underground tunnel, peeking out of the otherwise pristine Astroturf just off the center of the arena. The rest of the arena has seen no MASSIVE DESTRUCTION as yet.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Trigger (65) = Madeline (65). In speed ties, I have the Pokemon act in command order, so this round Trigger acted first and next round Madeline will have the speed advantage.
*2.* Madeline was ordered to steal the Moon Stone because “we’d quite like it” and not just so Trigger can’t have it, so she assumed she was meant to throw away her own Lucky Egg to make room for it since she can hold only one item at a time.
*3.* The D&E Guide gives severe (50%) as the starting intensity for most status conditions, and I’ve seen other people reduce by 10% per action, but I don’t know what their flavor descriptions of the intensities are, so I made up my own. Severe (50%) softens to strong (40%), moderate (30%), mild (20%) and very mild (10%) before going away entirely. If there's an official standard for the flavors, please let me know and I'll revise.
*4.* Since Madeline was already expending extra energy to use Dig in one action, I ruled she’s not able to stay down in her hole after the attack. If she had used two actions, she would have been able to expend a little extra energy to get back down after the attack.
*5.* To create my HUDs, I’ve been cannibalizing pieces of lots of other people’s for a week or so now. In my notes I made special mention of Music Dragon’s and Knuddeluff’s, but I drew from a lot of people I’ve forgotten about, too.
*6.* I use Random.org’s “True RNG” at the top-right of its homepage.
*7.* I did this really quickly since I was super excited to start reffing, but I’m obviously out of practice typing since my hands hurt now. I’ll try to keep ‘em coming quick, but you probably shouldn’t expect anything quite this fast again except on a fluke. In particular, I'm actually going to be on a small vacation tomorrow and the next day, so I'll probably write up a reffing on the plane but the one after that will have to wait until Thursday.
*Next round,* TruetoCheese commands first, followed by pathos.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 5, 2015)

This is mostly good, but there's a few small-ish mistakes.

Firstly, Thief doesn't steal the other pokemon's item if the pokemon using Thief is already holding an item. TTC did not command Madeline to drop her Lucky Egg, so she should not have gotten the Moon Stone. 

Second, being told to stay down with Dig means that Madeline should not have attacked at all, but literally stayed down. 

Otherwise, your prose is really good, and calcs all look good!


----------



## JackPK (May 5, 2015)

pathos said:


> Firstly, Thief doesn't steal the other pokemon's item if the pokemon using Thief is already holding an item. TTC did not command Madeline to drop her Lucky Egg, so she should not have gotten the Moon Stone.


That's what I thought at first, too, but the description in the db says: _If the user of this technique is already holding an item when it uses this attack, it may choose to either switch what it is holding with what it steals or discard the pilfered item._ Since TTC didn't specify, I had Madeline assume she was supposed to switch. 



pathos said:


> Second, being told to stay down with Dig means that Madeline should not have attacked at all, but literally stayed down.


I was less sure of my decision on that, but since TTC phrased it as "_And finish with a Dig, and stay down if possible_," I figured what I wrote was what he meant. (The db and my personal experience agree that you can easily stay in a Dig tunnel if you're just digging and not attacking, so why would he say "if possible" if he didn't want to attack as well, was my thought.) Should I go edit that now, or wait for TTC to clarify what he meant first?



pathos said:


> Otherwise, your prose is really good, and calcs all look good!


Thank you!


----------



## shy ♡ (May 5, 2015)

Hmmm, I'll ask about Thief, but I guess that can pass... and yeah, TTC should answer what he meant.


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 5, 2015)

The if possible was added because I was unsure if you could dig in this arena. The command string had "and stay" in it. Though in hindsight mentioning that could've been a tad unnecessary when I added t h e Acupressure one. So I I won't object to your interpretation, since I did word it strangely.

And yeah I did want the moon stone,. so dropping the egg was what I had meant.


----------



## JackPK (May 5, 2015)

OK then, since your intention was for Madeline not to attack, I've rewritten that part of the reffing. Luckily, it was just the last bit of the last action...

Let me know if you notice any mistake in the rereffing. If not, it's TruetoCheese's turn to command.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 5, 2015)

Oh, there's one other thing I forgot - how are you handling the def boosts from Skull Bash??


----------



## JackPK (May 5, 2015)

As far as I can understand, the boost only applies during the attack, so it would disappear when the attack is over, no? So since Trigger was using the one-action version, the Defense boost would've applied and then disappeared before  Madeline could get off her attack, correct?


----------



## shy ♡ (May 5, 2015)

Ermrm yes, but when it's used in a single action, it would act similar to focus punch, in that it'd start charging early and then be released at the end of the action. That way, if you ref the def boost as being active only while charging, it would be active until it was released at the end of the action. Otherwise, the def boost would be completely negligible. (Moves like solar beam, hyper beam, etc. would act similarly.)


----------



## JackPK (May 6, 2015)

OK! Fixed it! Everything look good now?


----------



## shy ♡ (May 6, 2015)

Yep n_n


----------



## JackPK (May 13, 2015)

I put off doing this since TTC was gone according to the Absence Sheet, but now he's back and also I've seen practice battles where the refs conspire to make a DQ notice part of the test, so I guess I have to...

*DQ warning for TruetoCheese. You have 48 hours* except since this is a ref test battle I'm not sure you can technically be DQed at all.


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 15, 2015)

Alright, Maddy, we're underground and Trigger's confused. This should let us get off a couple of *swordy dances* followed by completing our underground journey by *digging back up into him*. If Trigger has followed you underground and is near enough to you at the beginning of the second action, see if you can complete the *dig *into him there, like smack him on the way out or shove both of you out of the earth. Otherwise throw* Night Slashes* at him.

*Swords Dance ~ Swords Dance / Dig / Night Slash ~ Dig / Night Slash*

I hadn't prepared at all for these order but let's gooooooo


----------



## shy ♡ (May 15, 2015)

Okay Trigger, our commands are gonna depend on whether you ... are too confused to attack at all. :v Sooo let's start out by *Dig*ging our own tunnel, make sure it's not near Madeline's. She shouldn't be able to find you down there till she crawls her way back up, and she hasn't been commanded to dig down or follow you, so we should be good. Then I think we'll set up a *Reflect* and wait till the end of the last action - make sure you wait! - to *Dig* back up to hit Madeline.

Now... if you're too confused to attack, try pulling off a *Defense Curl*, if you can. It's basically just crawling into the fetal position so it shouldn't be _too_ hard, right? If you're still above-ground on the second action, Dig down then instead and proceed with normal commands afterwards. On the third action, if you haven't dug down yet, just go for a *Counter* if you can.

*Dig / Defense Curl ~ Dig / Defense Curl / Reflect ~ Dig / Defense Curl / Counter*


----------



## JackPK (May 15, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs TruetoCheese: Round Two[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*██████████* 95% Health
*████████* 73% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Strongly confused (40% failure chance).
*Condition:* Perplexed by the hovering eyes.
*Commands:* Dig / Defense Curl ~ Dig / Defense Curl / Reflect ~ Dig / Defense Curl / Counter

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*███████* 68% Health
*██████████* 92% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Unchanged.
*Condition:* In pain, but hoping her eye trick will keep her safe.
*Commands:* Swords Dance ~ Swords Dance / Dig / Night Slash ~ Dig / Night Slash

Down in her hole, Madeline is absolutely ready to go. She may have a pain in her side, but she’s brimming with so much more energy than her foe. In fact, what better way to take advantage of that energy than by funneling it into a confidence-boosting dance to make herself hit harder? With purpose, she clicks her pincers and spins (slightly awkwardly) in her narrow tunnel, tapping her feet to a war chant only she can hear. Meanwhile, aboveground, Trigger decides that if she’s gonna have fun in a hole, it’s only fair for him to have fun in a hole, too! He trots away until he thinks she won’t be able to tell where he is, then starts shoveling the ground below him until he, too, is hidden from sight.

Well, this isn’t the most exciting visual for the crowd. The Swablu-mounted cameras peek down as well as they can, but the only images they manage to project onto the screen are of the darkness at the holes’ entrances. The cameras’ microphones, however, manage to pick up some sounds that hint to the audience as to what’s going on — on the Skorupi’s side, the continued clicking and chirping of a warrior’s dance, and on the other, a growl of fury, a sudden dull blow, and a whimper of pain.

But luckily, it isn’t long until the crowd has something a little more exciting to see. Not far from Madeline’s hole, just where Trigger had been standing when she’d dug down, the ground bulges up slightly before exploding in a show of force as the scorpion attacks… the empty air. Now it was Madeline’s turn to be perplexed as to where her foe had gone. Spotting the new hole, she heads over to see if she can find her prey, when suddenly she’s knocked into the air as Trigger’s horn breaks the soft Astroturf from below. _That’s right,_ he thinks, breathing heavily, _the prey has become the predator._

*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*██████████* 91% Health
*███████* 63% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Mildly confused (20% failure chance).
*Condition:* _I did not have as much fun in that hole as I expected._
*Commands used:* Dig down ~ confusion failure ~ Dig up

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*███████* 63% Health
*█████████* 87% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* +4 Attack.
*Condition:* Frustrated at not getting to use her new buffed power.
*Commands used:* Swords Dance ~ Swords Dance ~ Dig up (failed to hit)



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Madeline used Swords Dance.
~ Madeline’s Attack was raised by +2.

Trigger tries to use Dig.
Trigger has a 40% chance of confusion failure. He succeeded with a roll of 57.
~ Dig is not directed to attack offensively.

At the end of Action One, Trigger’s confusion softened from strong to moderate. His failure chance is now 30%.

Action Two
Madeline used Swords Dance.
~ Madeline’s Attack was raised by +2.

Trigger tries to use Reflect.
Trigger has a 30% chance of confusion failure. He failed with a roll of 29.
~ Trigger hurt himself in his confusion!

At the end of Action Two, Trigger’s confusion did not soften because he was fully confused.

Action Three
Madeline used Dig.
~ Dig could not hit offensively because Trigger is underground in a separate tunnel.

Trigger tries to use Dig.
Trigger has a 30% chance of confusion failure. He succeeded with a roll of 76.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Madeline has Battle Armor, so Trigger cannot crit and does not need to roll for it.

At the end of Action Three, Trigger’s confusion softened from moderate to mild. His failure chance is now 20%.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 95% health, 73% energy
 68% health, 92% energy

Action One
Madeline used Swords Dance.
~ Swords Dance does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Madeline expends 2% energy.*

Trigger used Dig.
~ Dig is not directed to attack offensively.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Trigger expends 4% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 95% health, 69% energy
 69% health, 91% energy

Action Two
Madeline used Swords Dance.
~ Swords Dance does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Madeline expends 2% energy.*

Trigger hit himself in his confusion.
~ *Base power 4%* + no STAB bonus because typeless + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Trigger takes 4% damage.*
~ *Base energy 2%* + no other modifiers = *Trigger expends 2% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 91% health, 67% energy
 70% health, 90% energy

Action Three
Madeline used Dig.
~ Dig was unable to attack offensively.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Madeline expends 4% energy.*

Trigger used Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Madeline takes 8% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Trigger expends 4% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 91% health, 63% energy
 63% health, 87% energy



*Arena*
Both battlers are back aboveground, but a pair of holes interrupt the otherwise pristine Astroturf at the endpoints of each of two separate shallow underground tunnels, one near the center of the arena and the other a few meters further away. The rest of the arena has seen no MASSIVE DESTRUCTION as yet. Madeline's discarded Lucky Egg sits, alone, off to the side.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Trigger (65) = Madeline (65). In speed ties, I have the Pokemon act in command order, so this round Madeline acted first and next round Trigger will have the speed advantage.
*2.* Per the response to my question in the Question Box, Trigger could not switch to using Defense Curl once he had already rolled a confusion failure when trying to use Reflect.
*3.* Since Trigger dug a separate tunnel instead of following Madeline into hers, and since Madeline isn’t Ground-type nor otherwise has any intrinsic connection with the earth, I ruled that Madeline couldn’t tell exactly where Trigger was and thus couldn’t target him with her Dig, so she completed her actions underground as ordered and then dug up.
*4.* I’m not 100% familiar with how others treat confusion failure and confusion softening, but it doesn’t make sense to me that Trigger could clear up his head by failing his confusion roll, and I vaguely remember other people reffing it the same way, so Trigger’s confusion did not soften on the second action. Luckily, if I'm wrong and this has to be corrected, it won't affect any health, energy, confusion rolls, or anything else that would require a significant edit.
*5.* I decided I don’t like coloring the Pokemon’s names to signify their gender. The (M) and (F) is enough.
*6.* I use Random.org’s “True RNG” at the top-right of its homepage.
*Next round,* pathos commands first, followed by TruetoCheese.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 16, 2015)

Tbh everything looks good this time n_n so I'll get to commands!! (also I fully support not colour-coding genders...)

We get to go first this time, Trigger, so let's see if we can take advantage of that, eh? I think we gotta set up a *Reflect* first, then go for *Skull Bash*es. If you can't hit for any reason - protect, or something else - try a *Defense Curl*. Just follow Madeline underground if she tries to hide there, though, and continue your attacking. If there are clones, go for a *Shock Wave*.

*Reflect ~ Skull Bash / Defense Curl / Shock Wave x2*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 16, 2015)

Well, we get to go last this time, so we should take advantage of that bit of misfortune. First of all we're going to wait and see if Trigger manages to get off a Reflect, if he does then we *Brick Break* right on through it (YOURS IS THE CLAW THAT WILL PIERCE THE BARRIERS), otherwise we're going to do a one action *Dig*.

Now the tricky bit, I'm not entirely sure on this but _seems_ perfectly reasonable. Since both Skull Bash and Dig have a sort of pseudo "charge up" moment, and you're both exactly the same speed, it should be alright to use one action *Digs *to hit Trigger and end up avoiding the Skull Bashes. I'm guessing the order would be he tucks in his head for the bash, you dig down, he bashes at nothing (by then it'd be too late to Defense Curl, methinks), and you pop up from right under him! Continue in this vein if he confusionfails as well.

*Brick Break/Dig ~ Dig ~ Dig*


----------



## JackPK (May 17, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs TruetoCheese: Round Three[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*██████████* 91% Health
*███████* 63% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Mildly confused (20% failure chance).
*Condition:* _I did not have as much fun in that hole as I expected._
*Commands:* Reflect ~ Skull Bash / Defense Curl / Shock Wave x2

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*███████* 63% Health
*█████████* 87% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* +4 Attack.
*Condition:* Frustrated at not getting to use her new buffed power.
*Commands:* Brick Break/Dig ~ Dig ~ Dig

Pleased that his digging strike succeeded, Trigger takes a moment to set up a defense against Madeline’s curiously sharper-looking claws. The few eyes he hasn’t managed to blink out of his vision don’t give him any trouble, so he cheerfully shields himself with speed. Funnel a little energy here, snip it up there and tie it with a bow and… voilà! A small golden dome flickers into existence around him. Barely has it gone up, though, before Madeline darts at it. _Hah_, Trigger thinks, _just try to get through_, but before he’s even done thinking it, the tip of her claw pierces the shield and shatters it before rocketing straight into his side.

How dare she break Trigger’s beautiful shield? She would pay for this. The Nidorino returns to a tried and true method, lowering his head to point his horn directly at his foe. The Skorupi, however, just chirps with laughter and propels herself downward as she digs a new hole, dirt flying behind her. The Boss has warned Trigger about this tactic, though, so he doesn’t waste a beat in jumping down the narrow hole after her and bashing her against the very wall of the tunnel she’s digging. But Madeline recovers quickly and zips though the tunnel wall, the packed earth melting like butter in her claws, emerging behind the Nidorino to strike before digging down even further.

Realizing he’s finally managed to get the blinking eyes to disappear, Trigger follows his prey down the even deeper tunnel, getting into his stance as soon as he lands. Hurtling himself at a high speed is tough to do in such a narrow space, but he makes contact one more time before — again — she scuttles around, making another tunnel, and deals him a painful blow.

*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*██████* 51% Health (capped)
*████* 36% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Grumbling with fury that his prey keeps trying to escape.
*Commands used:* Reflect ~ Skull Bash ~ Skull Bash

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*█████* 42% Health
*████████* 72% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* +4 Attack.
*Condition:* _Those Skull Bashes hurt…_
*Commands used:* Brick Break ~ Dig ~ Dig



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Trigger tries to use Reflect.
Trigger has a 20% chance of confusion failure. He succeeded with a roll of 57.
~ Trigger is shielded by Reflect. He will take half damage from physical attacks for five actions.

Madeline uses Brick Break.
~ Brick Break has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Brick Break’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 32.
~ Brick Break is a contact move and has a 30% chance of triggering Poison Point. Madeline avoided being poisoned with a roll of 70.
~ Brick Break shattered Trigger’s Reflect.

At the end of Action One, Trigger’s confusion softened from mild to very mild. His failure chance is now 10%.

Action Two
Trigger tries to prepare a one-turn Skull Bash.
Trigger has a 10% chance of confusion failure. He succeeded with a roll of 39.
~ Trigger lowered his head…
~ Trigger’s defense temporarily raised by +1.

Madeline prepares Dig.
~ Madeline dug down…

Trigger follows Madeline down her hole.
Trigger uses Skull Bash.
~ Skull Bash has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Madeline has Battle Armor, so Trigger cannot crit and does not need to roll for it.
~ Trigger’s defense returned to normal.

Madeline used Dig.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 45.
~ Dig is a contact move and has a 30% chance of triggering Poison Point. Madeline was very mildly poisoned with a roll of 28. skorupi is part poison type and i am dumb

At the end of Action Two, Trigger’s confusion fully faded.

Action Three
Trigger prepares Skull Bash.
~ Trigger lowered his head…
~ Trigger’s defense temporarily raised by +1.

Madeline prepares Dig.
~ Madeline dug down… 

Trigger uses Skull Bash.
~ Skull Bash has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Madeline has Battle Armor, so Trigger cannot crit and does not need to roll for it.
~ Trigger’s defense returned to normal.

Madeline used Dig.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 59.
~ Dig is a contact move and has a 30% chance of triggering Poison Point. Madeline avoided worsening her poisoning with a roll of 80.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 91% health, 63% energy
 63% health, 87% energy

Action One
Trigger used Reflect.
~ Reflect does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 3%* = *Trigger expends 3% energy.*

Madeline used Brick Break.
~ *Base power 7%* + no STAB + 4 for boosted stats + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Trigger takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 2 for boosted stats = *Madeline expends 6% energy*

Trigger expends 1% energy for upkeep to Reflect before Madeline shattered it.
The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 80% health, 60% energy
 64% health, 82% energy

Action Two
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ *Base power 13%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification - 1 for the difficulty of striking in a tight hole = *Madeline takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 8%* + 3 for using in one move + 1 for the effort of moving down into the hole = *Trigger expends 12% energy.*

Madeline used Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + 4 for boosted stats + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is SE on Poison = *Trigger takes 18% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 2 for boosted stats = *Madeline expends 6% energy.*
~ Madeline was very mildly poisoned! This will deal 1% damage per round (at the end of the round).

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 62% health, 48% energy
 53% health, 77% energy

Action Three
Trigger used Skull Bash.
~ *Base power 13%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification - 1 for the difficulty of striking in a tight hole = *Madeline takes 12% damage.*
~ *Base energy 8%* + 3 for using in one move + 1 for the effort of moving in the hole = *Trigger expends 12% energy.*

Madeline used Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + 4 for boosted stats + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is SE on Poison = *Trigger takes 18% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 2 for boosted stats = *Madeline expends 6% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
Madeline’s very mild poisoning dealt 1% damage.
 44% health, 36% energy
 42% health, 72% energy

With caps, this comes out to:
 51% health (capped), 36% energy
 42% health, 76% energy



*Arena*
The Astroturf is pocked by a plethora of tunnels at the center of the battlefield, amounting to only MINOR DESTRUCTION. There has been no MASSIVE DESTRUCTION as yet. Madeline's discarded Lucky Egg sits, alone, off to the side.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Trigger (65) = Madeline (65). In speed ties, I have the Pokemon act in command order, so this round Trigger acted first and next round Madeline will have the speed advantage.
*2.* Trigger’s confusion faded away at the end of the second action.
*3.* Also on the second action (even though for literary effect I didn’t mention it until the end of the writeup), Madeline’s Dig triggered Poison Point, very mildly poisoning her. If she triggers Poison Point any further times, her poisoning will gradually get worse (up to strong, 4% per round).
*4.* Trigger’s Skull Bashes were slightly docked on damage and energy since it’s hard to get down into a narrow hole and run at full speed.
*5.* Trigger followed Madeline down the hole on pathos’ commands, but even if he hadn’t been commanded to do so, I think he would have been smart enough to do it on the last action after being tricked back in Round One and then theoretically again on the second action of this round.
*6.* Because Trigger and Madeline were both using two-turn moves in a single action, they synched up such that Trigger’s defense boost had faded by the time Madeline attacked him both times. I’ve begun noting this defense boost more specifically in the rolls section after pathos brought it up that I’d forgotten it in Round One.
*7.* 11, 18 and 18 seems like an _awful_ lot of damage for Madeline to be doing for 4% energy a hit, but I don’t see anything in the official D&E guide about adding energy costs for super-effective hits or stat-boosted hits. Is this right? Kratos’ guide calls for adding 1% energy per stat boost, but I don’t want to follow her guide verbatim because I like the D&E guide’s EXP modifier better than her evolution modifier. Should I mix-and-match and use Kratos’ stat boost energy costs but otherwise follow the D&E guide? Or should I just pick one guide and stick with it? _(If I end up editing in Kratos’ stat boost energy costs, Madeline will lose 12% energy, putting her at 66%.)_ EDIT: OK, then, instead of a full 1% energy per +1 stat boost, I'll halve that so Madeline uses an extra 2% energy for her +4 stat boosts. That seems more sensical to me.
*8.* I use Random.org’s “True RNG” at the top-right of its homepage.
*Next round,* TruetoCheese commands first, followed by pathos.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 17, 2015)

For attacks that deal a lot of damage and require little energy, you can add a bit of energy if it seems necessary (like in this case where it's from stat boosts). I don't agree with +1 energy for each stat boost, just add what you think looks right, maybe 1-2 extra points. 

Also. Though you mentioned Madeline was poisoned in the end notes, it's not written in her conditions; I assume that's just something you forgot. Either way, she's a poison type, so she's not actually capable of being poisoned.

Everything else looks good though, so I think TTC can command c:


----------



## JackPK (May 17, 2015)

pathos said:


> Also. Though you mentioned Madeline was poisoned in the end notes, it's not written in her conditions; I assume that's just something you forgot. Either way, she's a poison type, so she's not actually capable of being poisoned.


wooooooow I am dumb

Also with that commentary on the stat changes in mind, I think I'll go for a 1% energy per 2 stat boosts scale rather than Kratos' 1 for 1, then.


----------



## JackPK (May 22, 2015)

another not-really-real *DQ warning for TruetoCheese. You have* a bit more than *48 hours*.


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 23, 2015)

Let's make that confusion into some fine lovin. You're both poison types, you respect each others power, you're both...Pokemon. Yeah. Throw some fine *Attraction* over Trigger's way. If he's got up a nice old Protect or Detect then make more of your kind, *Double Team* it up for maximum clones. Follow this up with two one action *Digs*. If there's a reflect up, swap to *Brick Break*. If he's untargetable on the second two actions(Protect, Detect, but not a Sub), then *Acupressure *it up.

*Attract/Double Team ~ Dig/Brick Break/Acupressure ~ Dig/Brick Break/Acupressure*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 23, 2015)

Protect from that *Attract*, then *Counter* the first Dig. Unfortunately we can't KO this round due to caps, so... go for a *Double Team* while Madeline's digging on the third action, as many clones as you can get.

*Protect ~ Counter ~ Double Team*


----------



## JackPK (May 24, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs TruetoCheese: Round Four[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*██████* 51% Health (capped)
*████* 36% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Grumbling with fury that his prey keeps trying to escape.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Counter ~ Double Team

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*█████* 42% Health
*████████* 72% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* +4 Attack.
*Condition:* _Those Skull Bashes hurt…_
*Commands:* Attract/Double Team ~ Dig/Brick Break/Acupressure ~ Dig/Brick Break/Acupressure

Still deep in the tunnels, Trigger swiftly begins crafting another energy shield without even waiting to see what Madeline might do. She’d broken his lovely golden dome last round, but this green one is made of tougher stuff, even if it wouldn’t be sustainable like the golden one. The Skorupi, on the other hand, peeking down the tunnels, recognizes his protection and sees that trying to distract him would be futile. Instead, she begins scuttling down the empty tunnels, so fast as to be a blur — a blur that peels off her and materializes into another Skorupi. Five other Skorupi, in fact. Trigger’s shield fizzles into nothing as he sees that the scorpion’s not attacking yet.

With that precautionary measure successful, Madeline and her clones each creep down separate tunnels toward Trigger. Which is the real one? Trigger’s not sure, so he buckles down and shuts his eyes to focus on preparing for her attack. On all six sides, he hears the dirt churn under him, so he knows exactly what kind of force will be coming. And indeed, in a honeycomb pattern below him, six Skorupi dig straight up into him, but only one’s claws cut painfully, so Trigger knows exactly where to strike. Before his foes can escape, the Nidorino snaps in the direction of the true strike and catches a leg in his teeth, twisting his head around to slam Madeline into the tunnel’s ceiling. The earth above them cracks ominously just long enough for Madeline to think a profanity before it gives way in a cloud of dust, the haphazard network of tunnels collapsing into a crater in the center of the stadium.

No matter how hurt she is, Madeline knows she still has another shot at her foe, so as he blinks away the bright sunlight, she dives down into the fresh dirt below. While she’s gone, Trigger climbs raggedly to the edge of the crater, gathers his strength, and begins sprinting. By the time his blur of speed has slowed to a halt, he figures he’s given Madeline a taste of her own medicine, what with having five clones. But before he can appropriately savor his cleverness, Madeline bursts up again, striking the real Trigger and knocking him to the side with another nasty, dark purple bruise joining the patchwork on his lighter-purple hide. Not that the Skorupi’s looking any better herself; though her thick armor is intact, beneath it she feels positively pulverized. As the battlers survey their wounds, Trigger’s clones fizzle out, barely having had any time in the sun.

*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*██* 15% Health
*██* 11% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Breathing heavily and ready to end it.
*Commands used:* Protect ~ Counter ~ Double Team

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*█* 9% Health
*██████* 58% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* +4 Attack.
*Condition:* So close to either a win or loss, and ready for the final showdown.
*Commands used:* Double Team ~ Dig ~ Dig



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Trigger prepares Protect.
~ Trigger is protected from foes’ moves.

Madeline uses Double Team.
~ Madeline creates five clones.

Action Two
Madeline uses a one-action Dig.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 15.

Trigger uses Counter.
~ Not sure how to treat Counter vs. clones (seems like Trigger would catch Madeline mid-attack and thus have no chance of accidentally hitting a clone), but in any case, Trigger rolled a 1 of 6 for which target to strike, so he hits Madeline successfully regardless.
~ Madeline was successfully hit, so her Double Team clones fade away.

Action Three
Madeline digs down...

Trigger uses Double Team.
~ Trigger creates five clones.

Madeline executes Dig.
~ Dig rolls a 1 out of 6 for which target to strike, so Madeline successfully hits him.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 98.
~ Trigger was successfully hit, so his Double Team clones fade away.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 51% health, 36% energy
 42% health, 72% energy

Action One
Trigger prepares Protect.
~ Protect does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* + 0 because Madeline is not using a damaging move this action = *Trigger expends 2% energy.*

Madeline uses Double Team.
~ Double Team does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 1% per clone* × 5 clones = *Madeline expends 5% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 51% health, 34% energy
 43% health, 68% energy

Action Two
Madeline uses Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + 4 for boosted stats + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is SE on Poison = *Trigger takes 18% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 2 for boosted stats = *Madeline expends 6% energy.*

Trigger uses Counter.
~ Trigger took 18% damage × 2 = *Madeline takes 36% damage.*
~ Trigger deals 36% damage × 0.5 = *Trigger expends 18% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 33% health, 16% energy
 8% health, 63% energy

Action Three
Madeline digs down...

Trigger uses Double Team.
~ Double Team does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 1% per clone* × 5 clones = *Trigger expends 5% energy.*

Madeline uses Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + 4 for boosted stats + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is SE on Poison = *Trigger takes 18% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 2 for boosted stats = *Madeline expends 6% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 15% health, 11% energy
 9% health, 58% energy



*Arena*
We have succeeded in achieving MASSIVE DESTRUCTION! Janitors on the sidelines grumble about how hard it’ll be to fix the massive crater of collapsed earth in the center of the arena, while the crowd cheers over the exciting disregard for property. Madeline's discarded Lucky Egg sits, alone, off to the side.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Trigger (65) = Madeline (65). In speed ties, I have the Pokemon act in command order, so this round Madeline acted first and next round Trigger will have the speed advantage.
*2.* I don’t see any guidelines on how many Double Team clones can be made except that “a Pokémon of average Speed can produce around five clones at maximum.” Since the average Speed stat of all ‘mons is 66, this comes out to roughly 13 points of Speed per clone, so Trigger and Madeline both fall nearly exactly on the average and thus both were able to make five clones.
*3.* Counter’s description in the database sounded like it should be able to grab the right foe even when the foe has a Double Team up, so I asked about how Double Team and Counter interact in the Question Box, and the debate there seemed a little inconclusive. In any case, I also rolled (just in case) for which clone Trigger would target, and the roll resulted in him targeting the real Madeline, so for the purposes of this round, at least, it’s a moot point. For flavor I described it as I thought the database sounded like it meant, but that’s just flavor.
*4.* For artistic license and because battling underground is booooring for audiences, I had Trigger’s Counter make the underground tunnels collapse since it was a _very_ powerful attack and that seemed reasonable to me.
*5.* Unlikely as it may seem, Madeline also rolled successfully to strike the correct Trigger on the last action.
*5.* I use Random.org’s “True RNG” at the top-right of its homepage.
*Next round,* pathos commands first, followed by TruetoCheese.


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 25, 2015)

That is quite possibly the greatest outcome a double Double Team could have had.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 25, 2015)

Wow, what random un/luck, ahahaha. Again, I see no problems, I think you can probably be approved after the neck round (will just ask other staff for safety). C:

Trigger, comin' down to the wire! Skorupi's only priority moves are Endure and Protect, and since they are priority, you should be able to see if she's prepping them without having to delay your attack. If she is, just *Chill*, and wait till the next action to attack. If she isn't protect/enduring, get in a quick *Thunderbolt*, should be enough!

*Chill / Thunderbolt x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 26, 2015)

So....good thing we stole that Moon Stone >:D

Use *Protect *on the first action, then finish him with a one action *Dig*. He can't crit you, and he can't kill you after one action because of the Moon Stone regen, so let's hope for no paralysis proc.

*Protect ~ Dig ~ one of you should not be alive at this point*


----------



## JackPK (May 28, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs TruetoCheese: Round Five[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



*Team pathos (OO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*██* 15% Health
*██* 11% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Breathing heavily and ready to end it.
*Commands:* Chill / Thunderbolt x3

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*█* 9% Health
*██████* 58% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* +4 Attack.
*Condition:* So close to either a win or loss, and ready for the final showdown.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Dig ~ one of you should not be alive at this point

The battlers look grimly at each other. This is it, they’re certain — one of them will not see the end of the round. Madeline knows Trigger will narrowly outspeed her, so before he can make a move, she funnels her energy into the same sort of green shield the Nidorino used to deter her a few moments ago. With her bubble of protection in place, she knows she’s safe for whatever he throws at her… even if that is nothing, in fact. Trigger just settles into a crouching position, slowing his breathing and closing his eyes to try to recover enough stamina for the final blow.

The moment the green dome fizzles out, Trigger opens his eyes and begins his strike. With a screeching roar to the heavens above, he summons a single dark, angry cloud to rush across the otherwise crystal blue sky and station itself above his foe. Madeline can barely look up to see it before her vision turns black and her body fills with pain as the electricity surges through her body. She collapses, and Trigger proudly turns to the ref and trumpets his victory…

But she’s not out. She may have spots in her eyes and a ringing in her head, but Madeline just barely manages to get up and tunnel her way underground without Trigger noticing. Moments later, she erupts with a burst of dirt beneath Trigger, his eyes flashing with hurt and bewilderment for just a moment before settling in the jittery swirl that signifies the knockout. Madeline breathes heavily as pathos recalls the Nidorino — she knows she doesn’t have much left, but maybe she can make some trouble for the next fighter before she has to be replaced.

*Team pathos (XO)*

*Trigger (M) the Nidorino*
*<Poison Point>* 30% chance of poisoning the foe on contact.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
0% Health
*██* 16% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* Chill ~ Thunderbolt

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*█* 2% Health
*██████* 52% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* +4 Attack.
*Condition:* Blinking away the temptation to collapse.
*Commands used:* Protect ~ Dig



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Madeline prepares Protect.
~ Madeline is protected from foes’ moves.

Trigger uses Chill.
~ Trigger restores his energy.

Action Two
Trigger uses Thunderbolt.
~ Thunderbolt has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Madeline has Battle Armor, so Trigger cannot crit and does not need to roll for it.

Madeline prepares Dig.
~ Madeline dug down… 

Madeline uses Dig.
~ Dig has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dig’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Madeline failed to crit with a roll of 80.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 15% health, 11% energy
 9% health, 58% energy

Action One
Madeline uses Protect.
~ Protect does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* + 0 because Trigger is not using a damaging move this action = *Madeline expends 2% energy.*

Trigger uses Chill.
~ Chill does not deal damage.
~ *Trigger restores 10% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 15% health, 21% energy
 10% health, 57% energy

Action Two
Trigger uses Thunderbolt.
~ *Base power 9%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Madeline takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Trigger expends 5% energy.*

Madeline uses Dig.
~ *Base power 8%* + no bonus because not STAB + 4 for boosted stats + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is SE on Poison = *Trigger takes 18% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 2 for boosted stats = *Madeline expends 6% energy.*

The Moon Stone restores Madeline’s health and energy by 1% each.
 0% health, 16% energy
 2% health, 52% energy

Trigger is knocked out!



*Arena*
We have succeeded in achieving MASSIVE DESTRUCTION! Janitors on the sidelines grumble about how hard it’ll be to fix the massive crater of collapsed earth in the center of the arena, while the crowd cheers over the exciting disregard for property. Madeline's discarded Lucky Egg sits, alone, off to the side.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Madeline (65) stands alone.
*2.* No particular shenanigans this round. It was really quite straightforward.
*3.* Trigger was knocked out on the second action, thanks to the Moon Stone that Madeline stole from him. Without it, she probably would have been KO’ed toward the end of last round, and she certainly wouldn't have survived the Thunderbolt.
*4.* A question: I’ve held off on redeeming these reffings until I get approved, so once I am, how should I go about it? Should they be redeemed at the novice level of pay, or is there an even lower one for trainees? Or should they be redeemed at all, since I’m not technically a ref yet?
*5.* I use Random.org’s “True RNG” at the top-right of its homepage.
*Next round,* pathos sends out, then TruetoCheese commands, then pathos commands.


----------



## Eifie (May 29, 2015)

I thought I'd added you to the list ages ago, but I guess not. You are now officially a novice ref :p You can claim each of your reffings in the bank at the novice rate.


----------



## shy ♡ (May 30, 2015)

Okie, I'm goin' with Boomer!


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 31, 2015)

I get the feeling you're going to get priority'd immediately. Just a feeling, y'know. But whatever, we'll try. Go for a *Cross Poison*. Then smack her with a *Struggle Bug*! And a finishing wham of *Infestation*? *Infestation*. But if Boomer uses an offensive priority move from her MASSIVE LIST OF OFFENSIVE PRIORITY MOVES HOLY CRAP then *Protect*. Don't bother Protecting twice in a row, of course. If for some reason Boomer is not attacking you but Protecting/Detecting/Subbing instead, then drop some *Toxic Spikes* down.

*Cross Poison/Protect/Toxic Spikes ~ Struggle Bug/Protect/Toxic Spikes ~ Infestation/Protect/Toxic Spikes*


----------



## shy ♡ (May 31, 2015)

Just go for a *Feint*, that should finish 'em. If they're still up action two, try a *Bullet Punch*.

*Feint ~ Bullet Punch ~ Bullet Punch?*


----------



## JackPK (Jun 1, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs TruetoCheese: Round Six[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



*Team pathos (XO)*

*Boomer (F) the Meditite*
*<Pure Power>* Offensive attacks deal 1.2x damage at the cost of 1% more energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Eying the weak-looking bug before her suspiciously.
*Commands:* Feint ~ Bullet Punch ~ Bullet Punch?

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
*█* 2% Health
*██████* 52% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* +4 Attack.
*Condition:* Blinking away the temptation to collapse.
*Commands:* Cross Poison/Protect/Toxic Spikes ~ Struggle Bug/Protect/Toxic Spikes ~ Infestation/Protect/Toxic Spikes

Madeline narrows her eyes at the odd humanoid who appears before her, and her foe does the same in response. Madeline’s been ordered to protect against anything fast and offensive, and if she really tries, she’s pretty sure she can get the shield up quickly enough. That all depends on whether Boomer does anything offensive, though, and that isn’t happening yet—

Aha! The Meditite rushes forward, and Madeline barely has time to push her energy into solid bubble form as her foe nears. But just before Boomer reaches the shield, she stops dead in her tracks, looks the scorpion straight in the eye, and pulls out a sign labeled “_WHAT’S UP DOC?_” Her concentration jolted, the Skorupi lets the shield fizzle away for just a second, but a second is all Boomer needs to rush in and punch her right between the eyes. Barely more than a tap, really, but it’s all it takes to down Madeline in her shocked state.

*Team pathos (XO)*

*Boomer (F) the Meditite*
*<Pure Power>* Offensive attacks deal 1.2x damage at the cost of 1% more energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*██████████* 96% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _Was that all?_
*Commands used:* Feint

*Team TruetoCheese (OO)*

*Madeline (F) the Skorupi*
*<Battle Armor>* Blocks critical hits.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*@Moon Stone* Restores 1% health and energy per action when there is no weather.
0% Health
*██████* 50% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* Protect



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Boomer makes a feint.
~ Boomer pretended to attack.

Madeline uses Protect.

Boomer strikes with Feint.
~ Feint has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Feint strikes through Protect and breaks the shield.
~ Madeline has Battle Armor, so Boomer cannot crit and does not need to roll for it.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 2% health, 52% energy

Action One
Madeline uses Protect.
~ Protect does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* + 0 because Protect does not protect from Feint = *Madeline expends 2% energy.*

Boomer uses Feint.
~ *Base power 3%* × 1.2 boost for Pure Power = *3.6%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = after rounding down, *Madeline takes 3% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* + 1 for Pure Power = *Boomer expends 4% energy.*

 100% health, 96% energy
 0% health, 50% energy

Madeline is knocked out!



*Arena*
We have succeeded in achieving MASSIVE DESTRUCTION! Janitors on the sidelines grumble about how hard it’ll be to fix the massive crater of collapsed earth in the center of the arena, while the crowd cheers over the exciting disregard for property.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Boomer (60) stands alone.
*2.* I went back and forth slightly on the exact order in which events would happen. I settled upon the decision that, since Pokemon cannot read their foes’ Trainers’ posts to see what their enemies will do, Madeline would be prepared to use Protect if she saw a priority attack coming but would not be actively intending to use Protect as her primary command, and thus gave up Protect’s usual +4 priority. Thus, Feint began first, Madeline used Protect on the same priority level (+2), and Feint was immediately able to strike through it because of how Feint works. Not that the priority really made a difference this round, but it’s how I decided to go with things for the flavor.
*3.* Madeline was knocked out on the first action.
*4.* Not that I think anyone intended to do anything with it anyway, but Madeline’s long-discarded Lucky Egg was recalled into her Poke Ball at the same time she was at the end of the round.
*5.* I use Random.org’s “True RNG” at the top-right of its homepage.
*Next round,* TruetoCheese sends out, then pathos commands, then TruetoCheese commands.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Jun 6, 2015)

I will unleash the gargoyles upon the world! Go forth Gutterspout!



You don't actually gush drainage from your mouth...but that's probably a good thing.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 11, 2015)

DQ warning for pathos. You have *48 hours* to post commands.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 11, 2015)

:c oops, sorry.

Okay, kinda simple commands?? Magic Coat anything reflectable, otherwise go for a 10% sub, Rock Slide, and Ice Punch. If there are clones, just go for wide-spread Rock Slide. If they're protect/detecting, just go for your attacking option (unless you don't have a sub, then set one up); if they're digging, follow 'em and attack as normal. 

Magic Coat / Substitute (10%) ~ Magic Coat / Substitute (10%) / Rock Slide ~ Magic Coat / Substitute (10%) / Ice Punch


----------



## JackPK (Jun 29, 2015)

It's been slightly more than the two weeks TTC estimated in his Absence Sheet post, so I'm tentatively issuing a *48-hour DQ warning for TruetoCheese*.

EDIT: DQ time extended considering TTC has posted again in the Absence Sheet.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Jul 1, 2015)

Our pal over there is making a pal. We should make a buddy, guy. Drop a *10% Substitute* along with Boomer over there, and while you're at it drop your Razor Fang as well. Follow up with an *Aerial Ace* to clean up that Substitute before he drops rocks on your friend. Finish up with an *Acrobatics*. Then we'll have to wave bye to our friend as he gets bludgeoned to death by fist.

If you weren't able to drop the Razor Fang on your previous actions for some strange reason, just do it before the third action (whenever you can or whenever it provides the most flavour).

*Substitute (10%) ALSO DROP THE FANG MANG ~ Aerial Ace ~ Acrobatics*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 5, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs TruetoCheese: Round Seven[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



*Team pathos (XO)*

*Boomer (F) the Meditite*
*<Pure Power>* Offensive attacks deal 1.2x damage at the cost of 1% more energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*██████████* 96% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _Was that all?_
*Commands:* Magic Coat / Substitute (10%) ~ Magic Coat / Substitute (10%) / Rock Slide ~ Magic Coat / Substitute (10%) / Ice Punch

*Team TruetoCheese (XO)*

*Gutterspout  (M) the Gligar*
*<Hyper Cutter>* This Pokemon’s Attack cannot be reduced.
*@Razor Fang* 10% chance of making target flinch with a move with no secondary effect.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 85
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Hungry for blood victory.
*Commands:* Substitute (10%) ALSO DROP THE FANG MANG ~ Aerial Ace ~ Acrobatics

The next round begins with the earthbound scorpion replaced by a flying one. With both sides more or less at full stamina, both Trainers order their battlers to create defensive structures. Gutterspout, the new face on the field, feels the need to establish his dominance with a show of the gritty tactics he’s willing to stoop to — so he dives face-first into the collapsed pile of earth and begins chowing down and then regurgitating the dirt into the crude image of a Gligar. He finishes it off by snapping the Razor Fang off his necklace and jamming it into his Substitute’s mouth. Opposite him, Boomer carefully crafts a lovely replica of herself out of only the highest-quality dirt available in the ASB Stadium, _thank you very much_, and imbues it with the gift of life with a graceful flourish.

As the two Substitutes stare each other down (‘staring’ being a charitable word for Gutterspout’s, considering it has nothing resembling eyes), the flying scorpion leaps into the air to make the first move against his foe. Slicing through the air with nearly impossible speed, it is only at the last second that Boomer’s Substitute manages to push her out of the way, but in the process, the earthen defender is itself cleaved in twain. Furious at this development, the Meditite summons the power of the earth to lift the boulders dotting the outskirts of the stadium’s battlefield and pelt them at Gutterspout, who casually floats unharmed in the air as his Substitute rushes back and forth in all directions to take the hits. _C’mon and die already,_ Boomer wills the Substitute as she mentally throws the last rock, but the amorphous mass of dirt and saliva remains tenuously bound together.

With the immaculate false Meditite out of the picture, Gutterspout imitates its creation with a series of immaculate aerial dance moves. Boomer is not amused by this, nor is she amused when her foe comes out of a pirouette into a sudden dive-bomb and knocks her off her feet into the grimy pit. _That’s it_, Boomer thinks, climbing out of the crater. She knows better than to go for Gutterspout himself by this point, and instead sprints straight at his Substitute, encasing her fist in ice. With a massive punch, she launches the goopy not-Gligar into the sky with a twinkle, and it finally collapses into nothing but a shower of mud as it falls back to the ground. A small victory, but Boomer breathes heavily and revels in it nonetheless.

*Team pathos (XO)*

*Boomer (F) the Meditite*
*<Pure Power>* Offensive attacks deal 1.2x damage at the cost of 1% more energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 70% Health
*█████████* 80% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _I’M REALLY FEELING IT_
*Commands used:* Substitute (10%) ~ Rock Slide ~ Ice Punch

*Team TruetoCheese (XO)*

*Gutterspout  (M) the Gligar*
*<Hyper Cutter>* This Pokemon’s Attack cannot be reduced.
*@Razor Fang* 10% chance of making target flinch with a move with no secondary effect.
*██████████* 90% Health
*█████████* 87% Energy
*Speed:* 85
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _._. beautiful Substitute was too good for this world, too pure_
*Commands used:* Substitute (10%) ALSO DROP THE FANG MANG ~ Aerial Ace ~ Acrobatics



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Gutterspout drops his Razor Fang and uses Substitute.
~ Gutterspout creates a 10% Substitute.

Boomer uses Substitute.
~ Boomer creates a 10% Substitute.

Action Two
Gutterspout uses Aerial Ace.
~ Aerial Ace cannot miss, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Aerial Ace’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Gutterspout failed to crit with a roll of 26. 

Boomer uses Rock Slide.
~ Rock Slide has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 50.
~ Rock Slide’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Boomer failed to crit with a roll of 83.
~ Rock Slide has a 30% chance of making its target flinch, but its target is a Substitute.

Action Three
Gutterspout uses Acrobatics.
~ Acrobatics has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Acrobatics’ critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Gutterspout failed to crit with a roll of 82. 

Boomer uses Ice Punch.
~ Ice Punch has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Ice Punch’s critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Boomer failed to crit with a roll of 40.
~ Ice Punch has a 10% chance of freezing the target, but its target is a Substitute.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 100% health, 96% energy

Action One
Gutterspout drops his Razor Fang and uses Substitute.
~ *Gutterspout expends 10% health and 5% energy.*

Boomer uses Substitute.
~ *Boomer expends 10% health and 5% energy.*

 90% health, 91% energy, 10% substitute
 90% health, 95% energy, 10% substitute

Action Two
Gutterspout uses Aerial Ace.
~ *Base power 6%* + 1.5 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is SE to Fighting = 11.25 rounded down = *Boomer’s substitute takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Gutterspout expends 2% energy.*

Boomer uses Rock Slide.
~ *Base power 7%* × 1.2 boost for Pure Power = *8.4 9* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Gutterspout’s substitute takes 8 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* + 1 for Pure Power = *Boomer expends 6% energy.*

 90% health, 85% energy
 90% health, 93% energy, 1% substitute

Action Three
Gutterspout uses Acrobatics.
~ Gutterspout is not holding an item, so *Base power 11%* + 2.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is SE to Fighting = 20.625 rounded down = *Boomer takes 20% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* - 1 for STAB = *Gutterspout expends 6% energy*.

Boomer uses Ice Punch.
~ *Base power 7%* × 1.2 boost for Pure Power = *8.4 9* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 2 since Ice is doubly SE to Ground/Flying = *16.8 rounded down 18* = *Gutterspout’s substitute takes 16 18 damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 1 for Pure Power = *Boomer expends 5% energy.*

 70% health, 80% energy
 90% health, 87% energy



*Arena*
We have succeeded in achieving MASSIVE DESTRUCTION! Janitors on the sidelines grumble about how hard it’ll be to fix the massive crater of collapsed earth in the center of the arena, while the crowd cheers over the exciting disregard for property. A Razor Fang is half-submerged in a pile of dirt.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Gutterspout (85) > Boomer (60).
*2.* I’ll be sticking with the old critical hit rates unless both of you would like me to switch to the revised, lower ones. please don’t use Focus Energy or something under the old system, I don’t remember the rates for anything higher than tier 1 = 10%
*3.* Boomer’s Substitute broke on action 2; Gutterspout’s just barely survived to action 3 because Ground/Flying is neutrally hit by Rock, not weak to it.
*4.* no i was not picturing amethyst and pearl from steven universe when gutterspout and boomer were making their substitutes i definitely was not yes i was
*5.* I am actually pretty sick right now but I had motivation to write anyway, so please pay closer-than-usual attention in case of any mathematical or logistical SNAFUs.
*Next round,* TruetoCheese commands first, followed by pathos.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Jul 5, 2015)

I think Pure Power multiplies base power by 1.2x
It didn't matter here but it could later on.

EDIT: Also I'll wait until pathos' feedback to give orders. If we still do that?


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 5, 2015)

Jack's been approved so feedback isn't necessary.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 5, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> I think Pure Power multiplies base power by 1.2x
> It didn't matter here but it could later on.


And it's already accounted for in the calculations for Rock Slide and Ice Punch, unless I've misunderstood you?


----------



## TruetoCheese (Jul 6, 2015)

JackPK said:


> And it's already accounted for in the calculations for Rock Slide and Ice Punch, unless I've misunderstood you?


Both those moves have a BP of 75. Which should be boosted to 90.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 6, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> Both those moves have a BP of 75. Which should be boosted to 90.


goshdarn indivisible-by-10 base powers not being obvious on the db Gotcha. Fixed. I had been just going by the database's 7% instead of double-checking what they were before the conversion to ASB.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 14, 2015)

I see that TTC has posted in the Absence Sheet, but this has fallen far off the first page, so this is not a DQ warning but a soft reminder that it's his turn to command.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Jul 14, 2015)

Eh, let's just wail on her with some *Acrobatics*. She should hit the cap if two manage to connect, so we'll throw a *Sandstorm *in the middle.

On that note, if she's protecting/detecting or otherwise unhittable, barring a sub, on an action then switch to either *Substitute(10%)* for the first action, *Sandstorm *for the second, and I guess *Harden *for the third. If you didn't manage to hit her on the first action due to protect/detect shenanigans (or even a Fake Out, I guess), then *Acrobatics *on the second.

If there's a Reflect up, then *Brick Break* it down before returning to your daily dose of Acrobatics.

*Acrobatics/Substitute (10%) ~ Sandstorm/Acrobatics/Brick Break ~ Acrobatics/Harden/Brick Break*


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 22, 2015)

Okay... where were we... hrm let's just *Counter* that first Acrobatics, then wait until the end of the action and catch 'em in a *Telekinesis*, then give em a *Swagger*.

*Counter ~ Telekinesis ~ Swagger*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 23, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs TruetoCheese: Round Eight[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



*Team pathos (XO)*

*Boomer (F) the Meditite*
*<Pure Power>* Offensive attacks deal 1.2x damage at the cost of 1% more energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 70% Health
*█████████* 80% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _I’M REALLY FEELING IT_
*Commands:* Counter ~ Telekinesis ~ Swagger

*Team TruetoCheese (XO)*

*Gutterspout  (M) the Gligar*
*<Hyper Cutter>* This Pokemon’s Attack cannot be reduced.
*@Razor Fang* 10% chance of making target flinch with a move with no secondary effect.
*██████████* 90% Health
*██████████* 91% Energy
*Speed:* 85
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _._. beautiful Substitute was too good for this world, too pure_
*Commands:* Acrobatics/Substitute (10%) ~ Sandstorm/Acrobatics/Brick Break ~ Acrobatics/Harden/Brick Break

Boomer, breathing heavily, barely has time to celebrate her success against the Substitute before Gutterspout is again twirling through the air, _mocking_ her with his twirls and pirouettes, and finally swooping down to knock her into the pit again. But she’s ready for him this time, and as he slams into her, she grabs his wings and pulls him down with her. Both Pokemon end up falling down at high speed, finally rolling to a stop at the center of the crater. Gutterspout, who truly hadn’t foreseen this, is especially beaten up, his crumpled wings twitching gingerly.

The Gligar and his Trainer are aware that simply spamming Acrobatics will be useless after too many, and Gutterspout’s wing isn’t feeling totally great, either, so instead he takes a break to lie on the ground. With a screeching howl, he summons up a howling wind that quickly scoops up the loose dirt around the crater and becomes a gritty sandstorm that stings as it buffets Boomer. Not one to take this lying down (unlike her foe, _har-har-har_), she forms a bubble of psychic energy charged with a command to levitate and immobilize its contents, then leisurely blows the bubble over to her foe.

The ground feels great to relax on as Gutterspout decides it’s finally time to get up and attack again. Wait... he can’t get up. He opens his eyes to find himself not lying down in the crater, as he thought, but lying down several feet in the air in a weird bubble. He tries to twitch his claws, but he’s firmly stuck. He’s certain he can’t reach Boomer with any of his commands, so instead he turns his attention inside and makes his pores emit a thin layer of energy that hardens around him, slightly increasing his defensive strength. Below him, Boomer begins shouting at him in her Meditite dialect. Something along the lines of how useless he is and how easily she’s going to win. How dare she! Gutterspout struggles to move, but the telekinesis keeps him tight, and he’s left unable to do anything but fume as the humanoid below him makes faces and rude gestures.

*Team pathos (XO)*

*Boomer (F) the Meditite*
*<Pure Power>* Offensive attacks deal 1.2x damage at the cost of 1% more energy.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████* 48% Health
*██████* 52% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _How do you like *that*?_
*Commands used:* Counter ~ Telekinesis ~ Swagger

*Team TruetoCheese (XO)*

*Gutterspout  (M) the Gligar*
*<Hyper Cutter>* This Pokemon’s Attack cannot be reduced.
*@Razor Fang* 10% chance of making target flinch with a move with no secondary effect.
*██████* 50% Health
*████████* 75% Energy
*Speed:* 85
*Status:* +2 Attack, +1 Defense. Immobilized by Telekinesis (2 more actions). Severely confused (50% failure chance.)
*Condition:* Truly furious.
*Commands used:* Acrobatics ~ Sandstorm ~ Harden



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Gutterspout uses Acrobatics.
~ Acrobatics has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Acrobatics’ critical hit domain is 1 (10%). Gutterspout failed to crit with a roll of 69. 

Boomer uses Counter.
~ Counter has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Counter cannot crit.

Action Two
Gutterspout uses Sandstorm.
~ A sandstorm brews!

Boomer uses Telekinesis.
~ Telekinesis cannot miss.

Gutterspout is immobilized by Telekinesis (3 more actions).
A sandstorm is raging (8 more actions).

Action Three
Gutterspout uses Harden.
~ Gutterspout’s Defense rises.

Boomer uses Swagger.
~ Swagger has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 15.
~ Gutterspout’s attack sharply rises and Gutterspout is severely confused.

Gutterspout is immobilized by Telekinesis (2 more actions).
A sandstorm is raging (7 more actions).





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 70% health, 80% energy
 90% health, 87% energy

Action One
Gutterspout uses Acrobatics.
~ Gutterspout is not holding an item, so *Base power 11%* + 2.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is SE to Fighting = 20.625 rounded down = *Boomer takes 20% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* - 1 for STAB = *Gutterspout expends 6% energy.*

Boomer uses Counter.
~ Boomer took 20% damage × 2 = *Gutterspout takes 40% damage.*
~ *Boomer expends 20% energy.*

 50% health, 60% energy
 50% health, 81% energy

Action Two
Gutterspout uses Sandstorm.
~ Sandstorm does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Gutterspout expends 5% energy.*

Boomer uses Telekinesis.
~ Telekinesis does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Boomer expends 4% energy.*

Boomer is buffeted by the sandstorm. *She takes 1% damage.*

 49% health, 56% energy
 50% health, 76% energy

Action Three
Gutterspout uses Harden.
~ Harden does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 1%* = *Gutterspout expends 1% energy.*

Boomer uses Swagger.
~ Swagger does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Boomer expends 4% energy.*

Boomer is buffeted by the sandstorm. *She takes 1% damage.*

 48% health, 52% energy
 50% health, 75% energy



*Arena*
We have succeeded in achieving MASSIVE DESTRUCTION! Janitors on the sidelines grumble about how hard it’ll be to fix the massive crater of collapsed earth in the center of the arena, while the crowd cheers over the exciting disregard for property. A Razor Fang is half-submerged in a pile of dirt. A sandstorm is raging (7 more actions).

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Gutterspout (85) > Boomer (60).
*2.* Gutterspout, since he was immobilized by Telekinesis, reasoned on the third action that the conditional “if Boomer’s unhittable” technically applied to his situation, so he used Harden rather than doing nothing.
*3.* Pure Power didn’t apply to Counter since it’s a fixed-damage attack.
*4.* btw Gutterspout’s crumpled wing is meant as just flavor; he’ll be able to use it just fine once he’s out of Telekinesis.
*Next round,* pathos commands first, followed by TruetoCheese.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Jul 24, 2015)

Shouldn't Swagger have a lower accuracy due to Sandstorm? It had no impact here but in general it could.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 24, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> Shouldn't Swagger have a lower accuracy due to Sandstorm? It had no impact here but in general it could.


Does Sandstorm inherently lower accuracy (outside of when Pokemon with things like Sand Veil are present)? I abused the search function pretty hard looking for that the last time I reffed a battle with Sandstorm, and I couldn't find any mention of accuracy in any listing of Sandstorm's effects, so I figured it wasn't official in ASB.

I'll go ask in the Question Box and see if Eifie or somebody can give a straight answer without dancing around through the search function.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 24, 2015)

Telekinesis makes all moves 100% accuracy so the sandstorm wouldn't actually affect that.

(I'll post commands later am tired now)


----------



## JackPK (Aug 17, 2015)

Closing this battle in a draw by mutual agreement (here and here). The database will handle prizes, which I do believe will be as follows:


pathos and TruetoCheese both get $8
Trigger gets 1 EXP/1 happiness for sendout, and he can evolve since he was holding a Moon Stone
Madeline gets 3 EXP/2 happiness for sendout, Lucky Egg, and KO'ing Trigger, and she can evolve
Gutterspout gets 1 EXP/1 happiness for sendout, and he can evolve since he was holding a Razor Fang
Boomer gets 3 EXP/2 happiness for sendout, Lucky Egg, and KO'ing Madeline, and poor thing, she's the only one who can't evolve
I get either $8 or $10, I'm not sure; but the database will handle it so it doesn't really matter

Sorry to see this end, but best of luck to both of you in future battles!


----------



## TruetoCheese (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you for reffing this, Jack! And apologies on my unending delays. Good game, pathos, it was fun while it lasted! I'm going to go evolve my mons, I think Madeline has waited several years for this :o







Also nooo Boomer D:


----------

